# too much motor? - - - - - - - lots of pictures



## chevyrulz (Feb 20, 2013)

well since i'm hoping for pictures, i may as well share some of my own. here's my flats boat on the last day of duck season:







we shot 2 teal that day, should've had more ducks in the boat, but we need more target practice apparently...yep we hunted out of a white boat. do it all the time :lol: 

it's an '01 15' backcountry proguide 151 (rated for a 60hp), powered w/ an '05 Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke. not as fast as you'd think 45mph on GPS trimmed out w/ 1/2 tank of gas & just me on board, but could be propped more for speed, guy w/ same setup told me he hit 67mph on GPS using a lab'd prop (26 pitch?...i forget)


& some more the day i bought it:


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 20, 2013)

chevyrulz said:


> 1436 Alumacraft ('94) + 35hp Honda 4-stroke ('94)
> 
> motor weighs 200lbs, i will reinforce the transom, & only trailer w/ transom saver
> 
> ...




So you are going to fix the weight problem by adding more weight? Nice motor and nice boat, but not a good combo. If the motor runs, I'd keep it and look for a bigger boat. I'm sure you'll do what you want, but that looks like a recipe for disaster :shock: Not sure I could afford the lawsuits if something went wrong w/ that set up.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 20, 2013)

Ictalurus said:


> So you are going to fix the weight problem by adding more weight?


that's the plan, lol. i won't be over the hull weight capacity, but it won't be balanced if i don't put weight up front.



Ictalurus said:


> Nice motor and nice boat, but not a good combo. If the motor runs, I'd keep it and look for a bigger boat. I'm sure you'll do what you want, but that looks like a recipe for disaster :shock: Not sure I could afford the lawsuits if something went wrong w/ that set up.



thank you 

i am looking for a bigger hull, but my money is tied up in this perfect condition 1436 so i might just see how it turns out :mrgreen: 

the motor runs like a top & looks brand new under the hood

i keep envisioning my motor stalling out, & the boat being swamped over the transom as it comes to an abrupt halt, then bubbles as the whole rig sinks to the bottom. but then i've seen worse setups on the river plenty...falcons & bug busters with 70hp on the back ya know? or similary overpowered tinboats, hoping for some positive results from someone that's successfully done this, but i'm expecting a lot of warnings [-X


----------



## JMichael (Feb 20, 2013)

Enough people have seen me do foolish or stupid things over the years so you'll get no warnings from here. :lol: I would like to see a video of the first launch and subsequent events leading up to getting it on plane. If it was designed for a max of a 20hp 2 stroke, that motor is surely going to test some limits and I wanna watch. :mrgreen: This has all the potential of being equivalent to one of those "*hold my beer and watch this*" moments.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 20, 2013)

I tend to be a little on the cautious side and to me that is not a good boat/motor combo. Fine on their own but not together. I have the perfect solution. Trade my 98 25 merc for yours!


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 20, 2013)

i'd hate to know i sent a $4000 motor to the bottom of a river because i couldn't read and follow the manufacturer's recommendations on the hull. You're setting yourself up for disaster physically and financially with that setup. you need at least a 1548 with that much of a fourstroke. But hey, its your money... I'm sure it would float and probably be really really fast, just be careful slowing down


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 20, 2013)

Chevy

Yep, no doubt that thing will fly and I'd also love to see a video.


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 20, 2013)

You're not overpowered , your over weight for the back of that boat . Nice motor though . I think Honda is the heaviest motor made.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 20, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Enough people have seen me do foolish or stupid things over the years so you'll get no warnings from here. :lol: I would like to see a video of the first launch and subsequent events leading up to getting it on plane. If it was designed for a max of a 20hp 2 stroke, that motor is surely going to test some limits and I wanna watch. :mrgreen: This has all the potential of being equivalent to one of those "*hold my beer and watch this*" moments.


o yea, that's exactly why i want to do this so bad, i'll be sure to get on the youtubes if it's a total disaster



hoosier78 said:


> I tend to be a little on the cautious side and to me that is not a good boat/motor combo. Fine on their own but not together. I have the perfect solution. Trade my 98 25 merc for yours!


looks like a great motor, unfortunately, merc is the ford of the boating world in my eyes plus you're pretty far away up there in yankee land, no offense tho :mrgreen: :beer: 



erictetterton said:


> i'd hate to know i sent a $4000 motor to the bottom of a river because i couldn't read and follow the manufacturer's recommendations on the hull. You're setting yourself up for disaster physically and financially with that setup. you need at least a 1548 with that much of a fourstroke. But hey, its your money... I'm sure it would float and probably be really really fast, just be careful slowing down


hence the thread, & I was also thinking i need wider & longer hull. hmmmm...decisions, decisions. i want to do it, & then list it for sale, just so i can play with the damn thing while i try to keep it off the bottom of the river :twisted: 




Ictalurus said:


> Chevy
> 
> Yep, no doubt that thing will fly and I'd also love to see a video.


10-4



Paul Marx said:


> You're not overpowered , your over weight for the back of that boat . Nice motor though . I think Honda is the heaviest motor made.


exactly what i was thinking, i see 35 2 strokes on 14s all day, but they have 100 less pounds with 1 less cylinder than my honda. heaviest motor i ever tried to carry, that's for damn sure


----------



## lancej2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice boat, nice motor.....dude seriously ? Be careful


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 20, 2013)

hoosier78 said:


> I tend to be a little on the cautious side and to me that is not a good boat/motor combo. Fine on their own but not together. I have the perfect solution. Trade my 98 25 merc for yours!


looks like a great motor, unfortunately, merc is the ford of the boating world in my eyes plus you're pretty far away up there in yankee land, no offense tho :mrgreen: :beer: 

I drive a ford truck:grin: I know what you are referring too on the yankee land but up here in God's country we prefer the St. Louis Cardinals.


----------



## nick4203 (Feb 20, 2013)

sell it and get a 2 smoke johnny/rude 35hp save alot of weight off the back


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 20, 2013)

_Go for it, just get some floats pods. YOLO _ :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 20, 2013)

I like it. 
As for the tongue weight you can bolt some weight directly to the trailer.


----------



## Badbagger (Feb 20, 2013)

This outta be interesting, going to get some popcorn and wait for the videos to be uploaded :LOL2:


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 20, 2013)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I like it.
> As for the tongue weight you can bolt some weight directly to the trailer.


definitely considered it, thx


----------



## catmansteve (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't really scold you, since up until a few weeks ago I was running a 40/28 Johnson jet on a 1438 Fisher, pot calling the kettle black, knowutimean? :mrgreen: 

That being said, my boat had a wide beam, almost 60", it was a mod-v bottom so it cornered better, I had remote steering, and with the jet I was only putting 28 hp to the water. The fastest I ever got on gps was 33 mph, I imagine that thing would easily top 40... 

Beefing your transom up is pretty straightforward, the most important part is bracing from the top-middle (where the motor hangs) up to the gunwhale on an angle. You could use a piece of angle or tube like I did mine, or a bigazz corner gusset like they use on high-hp jet boats. This (hopefully) prevents the torque from takeoff from ripping the transom free at the top corners...

Honestly though, my biggest concern would be the boat just flat out going too fast to be safe. With such a lightweight hull, and especially being a flat bottom, all it would take is hitting a wave wrong or a big gust of wind and she goes skipping like a rock...

Check out my build link in my sig if you need ideas for how to brace the transom, and if you go through with it, be careful man. Nobody wants to hear about a fellow tinboater being injured! Alright, I'll get off my soapbox now, have fun and don't forget to post some videos when you run it!


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 21, 2013)

chevyrulz said:


> 1436 Alumacraft ('94) + 35hp Honda 4-stroke ('94)



This is a joke, right?!?!

You can't seriously be considering running that motor on that boat. You would be a fool many times over to do so.

If the motor really only cost you $500 and it runs fine, then simply sell it .... get a proper motor for the boat .... and pocket a thousand dollars.


----------



## nick4203 (Feb 21, 2013)

like catmansteve said "Honestly though, my biggest concern would be the boat just flat out going too fast to be safe. With such a lightweight hull, and especially being a flat bottom, all it would take is hitting a wave wrong or a big gust of wind and she goes skipping like a rock..."

my buddy has a 14 foot valco semi v with a 77 2 smoke 35hp johnson and it hauls, with both of us (220 160)plus some gear,motor not dieled in it hits 30 in a heart beat and definitely feels like if you hit a wave or something weird happened could send you out the boat real easy. if your not horsing around and trying to jump waves its not to bad but that motor weighs a lil over 100 pounds if i remember correctly, he didnt do any thing to his transom yet just running it stock and the valco can take the force but for how long im not sure

i say get a lighter 2 stroke 35 would be your best bet and pocket the extra cash or put it in to the boat 35 hp is nice but can be dangerous oh and his valco was rated for 20hp aswell


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 21, 2013)

_I don’t think a 35HP on a 14 Jon is anything to get crazy about. It’s probably rated for a 25HP I was running a 25HP three cylinder on my 14 and it worked great. If anything the issue would be with the weight. I’m guessing it ways 200lbs give or take a pound or so. Nothing a couple of float pods wouldn’t take care of. _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2013)

I would ride in it if you paid me. Would work on a wider welded 14ft boat.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 21, 2013)

Like Country Dave, I don't think the extra HP is going to make that big of a difference. I think the problem if any would be when you couple the extra HP with that much added weight on the transom. If you were to add some decent size pods to the boat, that would negate the added weight and solve any potential problem. But without the pods being added, I'd like to watch. :shock:


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 21, 2013)

1436 alumacrafts are rated for a 15hp.. You are putting more than double the HP on a pretty small boat. I don't think that would be safe at all, that is a lot of weight to compensate and way to much power/speed.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 21, 2013)

_LOL life is short. It’s ok to have a little fun. 

Last year I attended an amazing workshop called Coach for America led by former NFL player (and now coach and Minister) Joe Ehrmann. Joe mentioned something that truly changed the way I think about my life. He referred to a study of older people who were in the “twilight” of their lives; and the study asked these wise elders a powerful question:

“What do you wish you had done more of in life?”

1)	Left More of A Legacy.
2)	2) Reflected More.
3)	3) Taken More Risks.

Now let me be crystal clear about this lest I be misunderstood. There is a definite distinction between reckless abandon and tacking a little risk. As long as you don’t recklessly but someone else in harm’s way, live a little. Take more risk. I was in the military; I drove motorcycles since I was old enough to get on one. I drive on the crowed highways and byways of the country and I fly often. 
We take risks every day, so why not take a little risk now and then so that we might enjoy life a little. Have a little fun and not have the regret of those who are in the twilight of their life looking back and wishing they took more risks. _


----------



## RAMROD (Feb 21, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _LOL life is short. It’s ok to have a little fun.
> 
> Last year I attended an amazing workshop called Coach for America led by former NFL player (and now coach and Minister) Joe Ehrmann. Joe mentioned something that truly changed the way I think about my life. He referred to a study of older people who were in the “twilight” of their lives; and the study asked these wise elders a powerful question:
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL... #4 Do more stupid stuff.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 21, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> LOL... #4 Do more stupid stuff.



_Yeh :LOL2: _


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks sketchy. I'd love a ride in it


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 21, 2013)

MrSimon said:


> If the motor really only cost you $500 and it runs fine, then simply sell it .... get a proper motor for the boat .... and pocket a thousand dollars.


that would be the smart thing to do, but i never was very smart



catmansteve said:


> Check out my build link in my sig if you need ideas for how to brace the transom,


exactly what i was looking for, ideas like this! thank you

i don't plan on needing or wanting to go full throttle alone in this rig. what will be nice is to have 2 passengers & still be able to make good time on the long ride up the river from the boat landing to the duck hunting spots. each minute faster i make that journey is another minute i can sleep in! :mrgreen: 

after much consideration & research, i'm going for it


i read the specs on the hull, it's rated for 600lbs or 3 persons with a 135lb motor 15hp or less. factor my motor into the equation (~215lbs) & i think this is well within the "safe enough" zone provided that my transom is properly supported, & the extra stern weight is properly counter-balanced on the bow. i have decided against removing the center bench, it's not worth the extra work or structural risk for the minor benefit. i'm going to build it like this MS paint:







pictures to come once construction begins

for now:


----------



## nick4203 (Feb 21, 2013)

lol you will be flying for sure my buddies valco with the 35hp is pretty quick and is hella fun we haven't even fished out of it yet haha to busy cruising all around the lakes and rivers and what not everytime we go out with it


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 21, 2013)

nick4203 said:


> lol you will be flying for sure my buddies valco with the 35hp is pretty quick and is hella fun we haven't even fished out of it yet haha to busy cruising all around the lakes and rivers and what not everytime we go out with it



i hope so, i know 35hp isn't too much with proper caution from the operator because i've driven a 30 2 stroke on same hull, and have seen plenty with 35s & 40s on same hull...but my main concern was/is the integrity of the transom, and the rest of the hull itself for that matter, because of how unbelievably heavy honda made this motor. there's so many rednecks like myself around here, i won't have a problem selling it if i can keep it afloat [-o< 



JMichael said:


> Like Country Dave, I don't think the extra HP is going to make that big of a difference. I think the problem if any would be when you couple the extra HP with that much added weight on the transom. If you were to add some decent size pods to the boat, that would negate the added weight and solve any potential problem. But without the pods being added, I'd like to watch. :shock:


by "pods" i am assuming you mean adding flotation of some sort. problem is, adding flotation only helps when the hull is full of water which is hopefully never. i could fill the entire hull w/ closed cell foam 6' high & it would float no different than if i took all the foam out if there was no water inside the hull. my buddy has a fiberglass boat w/ a 25hp that he left tied to his sailboat for a month or so, it had a slow leak + rain, it filled up w/ water. i went out to check it for him & it was floating 6" or so above the surface perfectly level despite being so full of water it looked like it should have sank. that's what the flotation "pods" are designed by the manufacturer to do. they float the hull level so it can be salvaged. that's why they put the flotation mid, fore, & aft. or in the case of boston whaler, throughout between the floor & hull bottom.

i do plan to add flotation, i have closed cell foam in a can from west marine with which i could fill rear pods if i deck the transom to rear bench reinforment. & i'm already going to put foamboard under the flooring


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 21, 2013)

chevyrulz said:


> nick4203 said:
> 
> 
> > lol you will be flying for sure my buddies valco with the 35hp is pretty quick and is hella fun we haven't even fished out of it yet haha to busy cruising all around the lakes and rivers and what not everytime we go out with it
> ...




_Floats Pods_


----------



## catmansteve (Feb 21, 2013)

Edit: What he said ^
He's talking about pods or float boxes that mount on the outside of the transom, on either side of the motor, they add buoyancy to the rear of the boat at rest but don't interfere with planing. Google "float pods" or "step pods", should give you the general idea


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2013)

Flotation pods aren't going to help. Were would he put them? The motor is wider than the transom.


----------



## nick4203 (Feb 21, 2013)

its got a lil room on each side lol i think that might be the best solution if you were dead set on that motor. id sell it and get a 2 smoke 35 hp to save valuable weight imho


----------



## JMichael (Feb 21, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Flotation pods aren't going to help. Were would he put them? The motor is wider than the transom.


The motor is big on the top end, it has a typical size lower unit for other motors close to it in hp.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2013)

JMichael said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Flotation pods aren't going to help. Were would he put them? The motor is wider than the transom.
> ...



Have to factor in the travel of the motor from side to side when turning. It has to fit between those pods.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2013)

Could bolt some soup cans on the back...they might fit. lol.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 22, 2013)

after seeing this 17' with a 125hp: 







i'm not worried at all! lol


thanks for the education y'all, i didn't know those steps were called flotation pods.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 22, 2013)

_That's badass, love it.  _


----------



## bigwave (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey this is what I am talking about.....my friends boat is like this one.....it really hauls the mail too.


----------



## T Man (Feb 22, 2013)

this is a perfect example of people asking for advice and then ignoring it when they get it. The issue isnt the hp, its the fact that you are going to have a heavy 4 stroke, a gas tank a person and possibly a battery in the back of a narrow boat with low freeboard. There is a big difference between a 17' which is at minimum 12" wider than yours thus displacing more water and having a higher freeboard plus it has a 2stroke on it. A 1436 with that much weight is just dumb. Anything bigger than a 6" wave is going to swamp the boat. Im not against overpowering a boat, but at least dont be so dumb about it


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 22, 2013)

_chevyrulz were did you find that pic? _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm with T Man. This is just a stupid idea. I would prefer to keep stupidity off the waters that I fish. At the very least, I don't want to be inconvenienced by the salvage crew or rescue crew coming to pick up the pieces.


----------



## T Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Overpowering a boat and overloading a boat are two compeletly different things. Good luck. Hope you wear your lifejacket.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 22, 2013)

_Ok boys let’s play nice,

I read through this thread and I didn’t see a question mark after any of chevyrulz sentences. In other words he wasn’t asking for any advice as it pertains to the boat motor combination. He did inquire about the bench seat but not the motor. Besides just because someone asks for advice or an opinion don’t get all butthurt if they don’t follow your advice. This is his boat not you all’s. 

Seriously calling someone a fool and such because they don’t agree with you is pretty arrogant I think. There may be some legitimate safety concerns having a motor that heavy on a small boat but unless you’re the tin boat police give the kid a break. If you are supper conservative as it relates to boat weight and max HP hey good for you. If some of us are a little bit more adventurous hey get over it, relax go have a cold bear or a class of wine. 
Life is damn short, have a little fun lest you turn in to a grumpy old man. :LOL2: _


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 22, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _Ok boys let’s play nice,
> 
> I read through this thread and I didn’t see a question mark after any of chevyrulz sentences. In other words he wasn’t asking for any advice as it pertains to the boat motor combination. He did inquire about the bench seat but not the motor. Besides just because someone asks for advice or an opinion don’t get all butthurt if they don’t follow your advice. This is his boat not you all’s.
> 
> ...


I agree with almost everything you said........ except in the title of this thread it says "to much motor?"


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 22, 2013)

_Very astute hoosier78,

I said I read through the thread not the title. :LOL2: I’m thinking that was as much of a statement as it was a question. However I think my points are valid and relevant and I’m glad you see it the same way. _


----------



## T Man (Feb 22, 2013)

hoosier78 said:


> I agree with almost everything you said........ except in the title of this thread it says "to much motor?"




This




Country Dave said:


> Besides just because someone asks for advice or an opinion don’t get all butthurt if they don’t follow your advice. This is his boat not you all’s.



Dont ask a question you dont want answered honestly.



Country Dave said:


> Seriously calling someone a fool and such because they don’t agree with you is pretty arrogant I think.



Its not a matter of arrogance, and its not like there is anything to debate about it either, putting close to 600lbs (conservatively) on the back 4' of a 1436 aluminum boat is foolish and a really good way to swamp a boat. (200lb motor, 80lb battery, 40lb fuel, and a 150lb driver) Like I previously said, there is a big difference between overpowering a boat and overloading one. I had a buddy swamp his 1836 during duck season here this year because he was overloaded. All 3 guys got lucky. Its nothing to fool with.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 22, 2013)

I would say have it on private water. If you're launching this on public waterways, closed waterways especially...it's not a matter of live and let live in my opinion. 

My last one on this.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 22, 2013)

T Man said:


> hoosier78 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with almost everything you said........ except in the title of this thread it says "to much motor?"
> ...




_I respectfully disagree, or I could just say you’re foolish because I have a deferent opinion than you. If I understand you’re logic that would be ok with you because, if someone does not agree with someone then they are foolish. 

The point here is not whether or not the boat is overpowered or over gross that’s a given, save not safe or somewhere in between it’s irrelevant. The point I was making and stand by is “Its arrogance to call someone foolish and insult them because they don’t take your advice or they disagree with you. 
You say “Dont ask a question you dont want answered honestly.” Really :LOL2: I think what you mean to say is, don’t ask questions if you don’t agree with my answers _


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 22, 2013)

i definitely made the thread to hear & heed advice. picked up some diamond plate cheap....might have time for pictures eventuallly


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 22, 2013)

You have two options. Save and buy a bigger boat or sell the Honda motor and by another boat and motor with the profit. I think I would just get a bigger boat.


----------



## juggernot (Feb 23, 2013)

Have you put it in the water and try'd it out yet w that heavy motor? I think it is a disaster waiting to happen and would only be marginally safe in glass calm water, a deathtrap in any kind of chop or navigating bigger boatwakes. That heavy motor will also amplify/prolong the boats rocking w any type of waves hitting the sides of the narrow boat. If you do your proposed mods and remove the floatation from the boat you will have a 12' self propelled, quickset anchor waiting to happen.


----------



## jacobxrt (Feb 23, 2013)

I have to say if you have to ask yourself the question if it will float then it isn't a good idea. Long story short the hull of your boat is only designed to go so fast, and anything after that speed will result in porpoising. Trust me I had a 12 footer with a 25 merc on the back of that thing and the only thing it did was porpois anything above 20mph. I had to add trim tabs to keep the bow down, and even with that the water was about 4 inches front the top of my transom with me on that back bench even on glass, and I only weigh 170!!! Gotta say though the thing was fun while I had it even though I almost sunk it at the sandbar because of chop, and almost killed myself a handful of times because if I turned to hard I would get thrown out of the boat or I could not slow down in time to avoid what was in front of me I.E a down skier, tuber, or a stopped boat. Oh and i dont even want to tell you about the time i hit a huge wave and let go of the tiller. All I am tring to say is that you may think your plan looks good on paper, but in life everything looks good on paper. I just hope you have fun with your project, and be safe.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 23, 2013)

You know what they say everyone has an opinion......with that said, I think you got a great deal on the motor. IMO that boat is too small, but you could always upgrade it......flip that boat and trailer and get a good sized boat in the 14-16 foot range. The problem with small 4 strokes is their weight......yea that thing would probably fly, but by the time you mod the transom and install all your stuff you got a bunch of money tied into a small boat. I would find a smaller 2 stroke for the above boat, and buy a bigger boat for the honda.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 23, 2013)

T Man said:


> Its not a matter of arrogance, and its not like there is anything to debate about it either, putting close to 600lbs (conservatively) on the back 4' of a 1436 aluminum boat is foolish and a really good way to swamp a boat. (200lb motor, 80lb battery, 40lb fuel, and a 150lb driver) Like I previously said, there is a big difference between overpowering a boat and overloading one. I had a buddy swamp his 1836 during duck season here this year because he was overloaded. All 3 guys got lucky. Its nothing to fool with.


there won't be 600lbs on the back. 735lbs is the total capacity of the hull rating for motor & passengers (600lbs for passengers & 135lbs motor). my motor is 215lbs, so i'm only 80lbs over the motor weight rating. that's a heck of a lot to be over i realize. but i'm no 300 pounder either, i weigh 160. plus my plan doesn't involve cutting out the bench any more, i 86'd that idea for obvious reasons. the gas tank and battery will be up front, i have the smallest marine battery i could find from walmart it weighs prolly 40lbs. & i have a 6 gallon gas tank. i may have found a trade for a 30 2-stroke, cross your fingers for me! lol


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 23, 2013)

juggernot said:


> Have you put it in the water and try'd it out yet w that heavy motor?


not yet


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 23, 2013)

chevyrulz said:


> juggernot said:
> 
> 
> > Have you put it in the water and try'd it out yet w that heavy motor?
> ...


Stop teasing us just do it.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 23, 2013)

_I really like this thread and I’m glad we all are able to give and get opinions on this forum. 

“This is mine.” If you want to give that boat motor combo a try, do it. I would try and do it before you made any mods. If you think that combo is going to work for you then move forward with your build/mods. Prudence says it’s too much motor for the boat. Your best option might be keeping the motor and getting a little bit bigger boat. That’s an option, and options are good. 

The boat manufacture determines max HP and weight recommendations for their hulls. Now I know they error on the side of caution and we might even agree with that. But you can easily exceed max recommended HP by 15 to 20 percent and never have an issue. This is not my opinion; this has been my experience with many repowers. However a bunch of weight at the stern is the bigger issues by far. 

My issue was and is, just be kind to each other, no need for name calling or cut downs because someone doesn’t agree with your recommendation or opinion. Bottom line the boat is overpowered and may be unsafe, but if you’re ok with it, if you like it, go for it. I won't call you a fool or stupid or anything like that. I will call you adventurous. :LOL2: _


----------



## Mr. Fahrenheit (Feb 23, 2013)

That's radical. If it doesnt work out, put some wings on there and you got a 14' airplane.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 23, 2013)

look what i traded for:









it's a '92 evinrude 30 2 stroke, a much better fit, and so much safer with only 2x the rated HP for my lil 1436 :mrgreen: 

also, in the pic you can see the (3) 4'x4'sheets of 1/4" aluminum diamond plate


----------



## T Man (Feb 23, 2013)

chevyrulz said:


> look what i traded for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you have a winner there.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't care for the whales tail but I like that stainless prop. What's the chunk of aluminum bolted to the bottom side of the cowl for?


----------



## Mr. Fahrenheit (Feb 23, 2013)

Whats the length on that there motor shaft? And how did that other motor work out?


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like a long shaft to me, might be jack plate time :LOL2:


----------



## Mr. Fahrenheit (Feb 23, 2013)

For sure. I got a thread goin' on jack plates. Very good info in there. Good pics of many different styles of home made jack plates. >>>> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=29000


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 23, 2013)

JMichael said:


> What's the chunk of aluminum bolted to the bottom side of the cowl for?


it attaches to a pulley system on the bottom of a poling platform used to raise/lower the motor, i'll be taking that off then reinstalling the mounting bolts w/ sealant.

and yes it's a long shaft, but raising the motor 5" isn't so hard


----------



## juggernot (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm glad you got a lighter motor for that boat. I'm sure you would have been disapointed w the perfomance of that boat w that heavy motor hanging on the back, high bow, porpoising, water over the transome etc.. ...........I'm 2nd owner of a 03 G3 1860sc ( 875# hull ) w the max. hp ( 03 F90 ) that weighs almost 400#. It moves the boat well but is too heavy for this hull IMO. The 12 gal.tank and batteries are also currently in the back making this boat too stern heavy IMO. At rest the bow is quite high out of the water even w my 210lbs on the front deck. If I do a panic stop, and don't turn out of the wake it will crash over the back deck. W the factory 3 bld alum prop this boat was unstable at speed in anything but a wide, sweeping turn. I installed a 4 blade Solas and it improved the handling and control in turns more than alot and the boat handles like a sportscar now. Sitting in the water the heavy motor will intensify the rocking when wakes hit broadside ( like when fishing the bank and a wakeboarder trolls by ) and if not ready or not turned bow to the wake one could easily be tossed overboard standing on the front deck.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel so let down.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great thread =D> I am with Ick though, a little let down that I got to this part and no test run or video with the 35 Honda. Yes it would have been dangerous but it may have worked :-k. Want to know what I think would have happened....... you would have taken the return wave over the back soon as you let off the throttle......taking the boat to the bottom. But its just speculation since you robbed us all of a great story and video  

Anyway you got a solid 30hp 2 stroke that will push that boat just as fast as that honda would have with half the risk. The weight savings on the motor will easily make up for that 5hp loss. That is a longshaft so its time to look into jack plates. Bet you can get 32-35mph if propped correctly on that boat. Hell I got same motor on a 14' V-hull that is decked out (heavy) and I can touch 30mph if I take all my gear out. Looking forward to following this thread


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Chev what size prop is that on the rude... just curious?


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2013)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I feel so let down.


i'm kinda disappointed myself, wishing i'd have at least clamped that 35 beast on there & tried it. the main reason i traded, was because the foot on the honda was repaired, my buddy sold it to me. he hit a stump so hard it cracked the case, which was jb welded back together (sketchy!), also had a slow oil leak from the prop seal area (i think) but my buddy already had the prop seals replaced, meaning the shaft probably needed to be straightened or worse the case is cracked inside too & leaking (not good). even though the top of the motor was brand new & i could've replaced the case for $500 & straightened the prop shaft for $50 or so, i didn't really want to fool with it or spend any more $. i'd rather take my time on the hull ya know?



Johny25 said:


> Hey Chev what size prop is that on the rude... just curious?


no clue, i'll try to remember to see if it has any markings on it when i get home (no promises lol)



Johny25 said:


> Want to know what I think would have happened....... you would have taken the return wave over the back soon as you let off the throttle......taking the boat to the bottom. But its just speculation


i'll have to say i pictured the same thing when i 1st considered it. i also pictured it beached bow 1st on an island getting swamped by a wake, or any other scenario where water could come over the transom & sink it lol




i started the floor yesterday...damn that 1/4" diamond plate i picked up is tough stuff. jig saw won't touch it for long cuts, which sucks because the angle grinder is not as precise & makes a more jagged edge. anyways, i got the floor between the benches all cut out last night, its 1st coat of bedliner is drying now while i'm @ work. the diamond plate was shiny so i hit it with a wire brush drill attachment then removed all dust to ensure good adhesion. here's a pic of the supports for the floor:











those wood pieces are pressure treated, & they've been coated in the same bedliner as the diamond plate to isolate them from the aluminum & to increase longevity in the wet bilge environment. the wood pieces will be attached to the floor & sides w/ 5200, and to the bench faces with 5200 & coated self tapping screws designed to attach pressure treated wood to metal. i've already ground the paint from all mounting surfaces (after the above pics were taken) using a wirebrush drill attachment (the top of the ribs, as well as the sides, floor, & bench face where the wood attaches). for good adhesion, you don't want to trust old paint, & a scuffed or rough surface provides much better adhesion than a smooth one. i also hit the bottom of the diamond plate w/ the angle grinder to put some real good roughness where it will ride on the ribs to help the 5200 provide a lasting bond between the ribs & the diamond plate floor. this boat will be going in some moderately rough water on some days for duck hunting so i want to make sure it doesn't come loose prematurely. the diamond plate will be attached to the ribs using 5200 & aluminum pop rivets. more to come eventually


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 25, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Don't care for the whales tail but I like that stainless prop. What's the chunk of aluminum bolted to the bottom side of the cowl for?


 I second this Micheal......and would remove whale tale. Motor will have no problems at all planing your boat and whale tale is nothing but extra problems with handling and loss of speed if motor is not adjusted to the perfect height. Not even worth messing with IMO. 

And if your looking for top speed post your prop size, RPM's and MPH if you can once you get her in the water and we can get her dialed in. I bet you can turn a 15 pitch between 5500-5800 with that motor on that little flat bottom boat and that means 32-34mph :mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 25, 2013)

Was that Honda for Mercury an even trade or did he throw something in with it?


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Was that Honda for Mercury an even trade or did he throw something in with it?


ain't no merc goin' anywhere near my boat! lol


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 25, 2013)

Meant Evinrude.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2013)

here's a few pictures of the redneck's table saw i rigged up to cut a straight line across the diamond plate w/ my angle grinder:
















and the rib notch marked out for cutting:






once i cut length & width i layed it in the floor & marked the rib locations, turns out my '94 hull isn't perfectly square (go figure!), & so i had to open up the notches as well as scribe the fore/starboard corner & aft/port corner in order for the plate to fit in there. this meant i had to open up all 4 notches or else 2 would be larger than the others. so it's not a perfect against the rib fit like i hoped for, but if anyone asks I planned that for drainage :mrgreen: it was that or start all over & i damn sure wasn't about to start over! in end it looks fine to me, i'll put up a pic of the finished floor plate before i install it.


----------



## fisherman58 (Feb 26, 2013)

just cut the aluminum plate with a skill saw with fine carbide teeth cut slowly you will be happy strait cuts fast


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2013)

fisherman58 said:


> just cut the aluminum plate with a skill saw with fine carbide teeth cut slowly you will be happy strait cuts fast


You could probably get away with using a different brand of circular saw besides Skill :lol: but the more teeth the blade has the better it will cut the aluminum with less chance of kickback. It will cut much faster than using your angle grinder but you will need some hearing protection though.


----------



## chevyrulz (Mar 11, 2013)

i made a new thread since i've basically gone off topic from my original post here about the 35 honda

lot's more pictures & progress here:  1436 front deck framing thread (https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=29369)


----------

